# Local Bank Executive Arrested



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Would you keep your money in a bank where the manager was arrested for embezzlement?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)

Sure. He's gone!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep ,who cares


----------

